# Interview with Jamie Eason



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2006)

*
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mohr137.htm*


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 9, 2006)

she is amazing !!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2006)

yeah, she is in this month's Planet Muscle.


----------



## Richie1888 (Nov 10, 2006)

have u looked at her website ?

its like free porn but better  

(and i used the smiley pop up box to get that smilely even though my system locked up for 30 seconds)


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/596

here some more for all to enjoy.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 20, 2006)

I met her ever so briefly at the Olympia Expo this year

She is P-E-R-F-E-C-T-!

( She was hanging w/Flex Wheeler -  )


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I met her ever so briefly at the Olympia Expo this year
> 
> She is P-E-R-F-E-C-T-!
> 
> ( She was hanging w/Flex Wheeler -  )



She was at the expo?  Damn...how did I miss her?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2006)

God sure did take his time making that ass...jesus...

*Falls over*


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> God sure did take his time making that ass...jesus...
> 
> *Falls over*


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 24, 2006)

Prince said:


>



appearance wise she's a 10...hands down.

I've heard from jodi she is very warm and a genuinely nice person.


----------



## bodebldr2000 (Nov 25, 2006)

she is flawless for sure, very beautiful.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

My God! How did I miss this thread!! Wow she's good.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2007)

I honestly never get attracted to a girl like I did when I was in high school anymore unless women look this this.  Few and far between, but definetly diamonds in the rough.


----------



## blueboy75 (Jan 4, 2007)

way to much airbrush going on in those picks, she is good but ive seen better.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

blueboy75 said:


> way to much airbrush going on in those picks, she is good but ive seen better.



yea, I would like to know how she looks in person.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

blueboy75 said:


> way to much airbrush going on in those picks, she is good but ive seen better.



I agree, there is a lot going on in those pics.

But still, that body isnt air brushed.  I havent fucked a hard body like that in too long of a time.  It just makes sense.  

Feminine + tits (fake or not) = sexual bliss

And that should be for ANY male, but not everyone would agree.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 4, 2007)

Way too masculine


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I agree, there is a lot going on in those pics.
> 
> But still, that body isnt air brushed.  I havent fucked a hard body like that in too long of a time.  It just makes sense.
> 
> ...



I agree


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Way too masculine



In some pics, she looks a bit much, but Id say its not unbearable and certainly not "way too" musculine.

Surely there are better lookers out there, but you know damn well you wouldnt turn that down if she wanted you.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

I like chubby chicks.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> I like chubby chicks.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

Dont get me wrong, Ill fuck anything that looks good.  

But I want to fuck women that look really good.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry, I need to balance this thread out a bit.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Sorry, I need to balance this thread out a bit.



lol, that definately balanced it out.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Feminine + tits (fake or not) = sexual bliss
> 
> And that should be for ANY male



You like feminine males with tits...Disgusting!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2007)

Her pics are definitely smoking, but I imagine I would be disappointed to see her in person...Her face is airbrushed so much in a bunch of those pics they look like cartoons.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think you would be disappointed:


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2007)

Bodywise-I wouldn't

Facewise-I bet I would.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Bodywise-I wouldn't
> 
> Facewise-I bet I would.



I agree.  her body looks great, but I think it you saw her in person it probably would look like her face got run over by a mac truck.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2007)

lol, no I would *not* think that.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I agree.  her body looks great, but I think it you saw her in person it probably would look like her face got run over by a mac truck.



Christ, a mac truck?  Were not talking about Steve Buscemi's twin sister here, this girl without makeup would still have an above average face.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2007)

if you go to her website in the gallery she has real pics of her in everyday life, no touch-ups, no special lighting, no excessive make-up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I agree.  her body looks great, but I think it you saw her in person it probably would look like her face got run over by a mac truck.



I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Were not talking about Steve Buscemi's twin sister here



Yeah, her teeth aren't all fighting for the same spot...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Christ, a mac truck?  Were not talking about Steve Buscemi's twin sister here, this girl without makeup would still have an above average face.



i was being sarcastic.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

I think that she's beautiful.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think that she's beautiful.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

fufu said:


>


But not more attractive than you, fufu!

It's not what it looks like!  We were just talking!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2007)

amazing!  On this site, even a thread with a hot chick ends up turning gay.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> amazing!  On this site, even a thread with a hot chick ends up turning gay.


Glad you could make it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Glad you could make it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think that she's beautiful.



me too, I find it hard to believe that any straight man with good eye sight would see her any other way.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> me too, I find it hard to believe that any straight man with good eye sight would see her any other way.



No joke.  In what way is this not attractive.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 7, 2007)

hot.


----------



## blueboy75 (Jan 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No joke.  In what way is this not attractive.



I reck0on you could look like that with the amount of airbrush going on in this pic.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2007)

blueboy75 said:


> I reck0on you could look like that with the amount of airbrush going on in this pic.


What does it matter if they removed a skin blemsih or two?  She'd still be hot.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2007)

blueboy75 said:


> I reck0on you could look like that with the amount of airbrush going on in this pic.



so any chick can look hot with air brushing? ok

how about these  pics:


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 7, 2007)

2 words...Britney Spears.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> 2 words...Britney Spears.



you think Jamie is trailer park trash?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> you think Jamie is trailer park trash?



No, Britney is an example of what airbrushing can do.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> so any chick can look hot with air brushing? ok
> 
> how about these  pics:


You can lead a man to a hot chick, but you can't make him screw her.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2007)

I would love to see pics of these guy's woman (if they have any that is)!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

Two words....Dale Mabry.  it is amazing what airbrushing can do to his photos.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2007)

Dale is the hottest bitch around.


----------



## blueboy75 (Jan 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> I would love to see pics of these guy's woman (if they have any that is)!



If you can get your hands on a 2006 back issue of Black & White magazine I'd be happy to point out some pics of my woman.

Some of your pics of Jamie Easton are heavily touched up thats the point im trying to make.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> you think Jamie is trailer park trash?



Brittney Spears is the kind of girl that is naturally attractive, before she has kids.  She has no idea of taking care of herself.  This isnt a new discovery, most girls that look good, will always look good until they dont and not understand that its just fucking 'life.'  

THIS girl takes care of herself...complete opposite of some cunt named Brittney Spears..


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Brittney Spears is the kind of girl that is naturally attractive, before she has kids.  She has no idea of taking care of herself.  This isnt a new discovery, most girls that look good, will always look good until they dont and not understand that its just fucking 'life.'
> 
> THIS girl takes care of herself...complete opposite of some cunt named Brittney Spears..



Kidd Rock nailed it, "Britney Spears in only hot in the way that all young chicks are  hot.  I mean, have you seen her mother?  I don't want to speak bad about someone else's mom, but Britney is going to be a hairy, ugly, Italian woman."


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2007)

blueboy75 said:


> Some of your pics of Jamie Easton are heavily touched up thats the point im trying to make.



and I posted 5 that were not touched up, was there that big of a difference?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> and I posted 5 that were not touched up, was there that big of a difference?


If he's telling the truth (and if 'Black & White' magazine is a fitness rag), it sounds like his girlfriend may be a comptetitor of Jamie.


----------



## blueboy75 (Jan 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> and I posted 5 that were not touched up, was there that big of a difference?



that is subject to individual opinion, and in mine yes (particularly the face).


----------



## blueboy75 (Jan 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If he's telling the truth (and if 'Black & White' magazine is a fitness rag), it sounds like his girlfriend may be a comptetitor of Jamie.



I've got better things to do rather than lying in this forum to express a point.

Black & White is not a fitness magazine, it is a photography magazine showcasing work of established and upcoming photographers.  You will find models (men and women) ranging from celebrities to amateurs.  You will be hard pressed finding any airbrushing going on in the photographs of that magazine.

Jamie Eason deserve credit for her hard work, no disputing that.  But from an appearance point of view that is highly subjective to individual opinion.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 8, 2007)

blueboy75 said:


> If you can get your hands on a 2006 back issue of Black & White magazine I'd be happy to point out some pics of my woman.
> 
> Some of your pics of Jamie Easton are heavily touched up thats the point im trying to make.



Ditto, except the black and white thing.

The only chick I have ever seen that looks as good in person as she does in the mags is Brande Roderick, and she was great.

And I don't think anyone said they wouldn't bang her, just that she wouldn't look as good in real life.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Kidd Rock nailed it, "Britney Spears in only hot in the way that all young chicks are  hot.  I mean, have you seen her mother?  I don't want to speak bad about someone else's mom, but Britney is going to be a hairy, ugly, Italian woman."



Damn, that idiot said that?  Hmm, ok so isnt as dumb as a box of rocks.  Now hes one step above it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Damn, that idiot said that?  Hmm, ok so isnt as dumb as a box of rocks.  Now hes one step above it.


He said that in an issue of GQ about three years ago (maybe more).


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2007)

whoever that does not think Jamie is hot must be gay.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2007)

Prince said:


>



I actually do not like this one.  The vascularity is whats turning me off.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh she is super sexy, but yes I like a little smoother woman. I dont care to see her veins popping out, other than that shes pretty much a godess.


----------



## mk_iron (Feb 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I actually do not like this one.  The vascularity is whats turning me off.



Who's looking at her veins?? lol
didn't even notice, gonna bounce a 50cent coin off that ass right through the roof lol


----------



## MACCA (Feb 25, 2007)

Shes hot but some photos shes way too hard and vascular for my liking but would i say no too her......NO FUXXXXG WAY im far to desperate at the moment...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Dumby (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, the muscle and tone are perfect, but the vascularity is a turn off.  Besides I like my women a bit softer then that.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2007)

Shit who is the lucky bitch who gets to bang that ass....


so hot.


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Brittney Spears is the kind of girl that is naturally attractive, before she has kids.  She has no idea of taking care of herself.  This isnt a new discovery, most girls that look good, will always look good until they dont and not understand that its just fucking 'life.'
> 
> THIS girl takes care of herself...complete opposite of some cunt named Brittney Spears..



I fully agree except the Cunt


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 26, 2007)

Prince said:


> whoever that does not think Jamie is hot must be gay.



common!! You cant be serious about that


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 26, 2007)

Prince said:


>



Her Breasts look like they had some Plastosurgical help!!  
What do you Guys think?


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 26, 2007)

Prince said:


> and I posted 5 that were not touched up, was there that big of a difference?



Shes definately good looking, even cute on some Pics, but shes not overthrowing!! But thats just my opinion.


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 26, 2007)

Dumby said:


> Yeah, the muscle and tone are perfect, but the vascularity is a turn off.  Besides I like my women a bit softer then that.



There you have a good point


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2007)

akiss49ers said:


> common!! You cant be serious about that



yes, I am serious.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2007)




----------



## mrmark (May 3, 2007)

She is stunning.

As for the boobage issue, its something you have to accept if a gal is going to be that thin.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (May 3, 2007)

akiss49ers said:


> Her Breasts look like they had some Plastosurgical help!!
> What do you Guys think?


Well, she just said in the interview that she has had a boobjob, so.....


----------



## akiss49ers (May 4, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Well, she just said in the interview that she has had a boobjob, so.....



I wasnt aware of that Interview sorry!


----------



## AKIRA (May 4, 2007)

Tit jobs are fine by me.  In fact, I think they are necessary in a LOT of cases.


----------



## mrmark (May 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Tit jobs are fine by me.  In fact, I think they are necessary in a LOT of cases.



if you saw the girls near where i live then they are necessary in ALL cases


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'd rail her.  She's cute... but her ass is average, tits are fake, and isn't hotter than the MILF I saw at Subway today.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2007)

akiss49ers said:


> What do you Guys think?



Who gives a shit, nice tits are nice tits.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'd rail her.  She's cute... but her ass is average, tits are fake, and isn't hotter than the MILF I saw at Subway today.



average? yeah, okay.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2007)

I think her ass is good.  Go to Walmart if you don't believe me.


----------



## akiss49ers (May 4, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Who gives a shit, nice tits are nice tits.



I give you that, but People cant talk about she being perfect at one Hand and on the other she goes to a Surgeon to fix some "flaws". Its like that Guy in the ninetys with those Killer Abs, but it turned out that those where also worked on (I mean Surgicaly).


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

akiss49ers said:


> I give you that, but People cant talk about she being perfect at one Hand and on the other she goes to a Surgeon to fix some "flaws". Its like that Guy in the ninetys with those Killer Abs, but it turned out that those where also worked on (I mean Surgicaly).



But makeup, hair dos, hair removal, and perfume doesnt count cuz its not surgical?  How about tattoos?  Some people like them, but theyre almost permanent..I mean, you cant just "wash it out."

Tits are genetic.  Everyone's body works differently and some unfortunates dont store as much fat there as others nor does their body hold fat there 'perfectly.'  I see nothing wrong with surgery for that.

Ass implants or.."Killer Abs" (ive never seen it) is different cuz those can be achieved by hard work.  You can make your muscles grow..or even shrunk, but you cant tell your body where and how to store its fat.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow...just, wow...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2007)

yea, pretty much the hottest ever.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

It's amazing (genes) that her body fat can be so low, yet her face still looks so smooth and nice.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 23, 2007)

she's a purrfect 10 in my book....and I don't use that number very often.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Doublebase (Oct 21, 2007)

Prince said:


>



Looks like she's got something between dem legs.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2007)

Good Lord!  You can't go wrong with that!



Prince said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Looks like she's got something between dem legs.



yeah, you may not be familiar with them, its called a vagina.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2007)

damn she is so hot.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2007)

I love her.. and on my myspace page, she says she loves me too :bounce:


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Oct 22, 2007)

Prince said:


> yeah, you may not be familiar with them, its called a vagina.



Dimaggi0wned!


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 25, 2007)

Figure models 

Female Bodybuilders....not so much

Jamie is smokin hot anything to the contrary and you must be "the gay". Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2007)

*New Pics:*


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 2, 2007)

Prince said:


>



how mankind can look at this and not believe in a supreme being and creator is beyond me.  no way millions of years of random monkey sex is responsible for beauty like that! I need a nap after looking at these pictures


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2007)

you do have a point.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> how mankind can look at this and not believe in a supreme being and creator is beyond me.  no way millions of years of random monkey sex is responsible for beauty like that! I need a nap after looking at these pictures


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 2, 2007)

i pray this thread continues for a long time. always more pics please


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 2, 2007)

hands down perfect 10


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> i pray this thread continues for a long time. always more pics please


----------



## Uthinkso (Dec 2, 2007)

Not a thing I'd change.....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2007)

you like that one?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

No.

I like them all.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2007)

So what do I have to do to fuck a girl like that?


----------



## MeatZatk (Dec 3, 2007)

go to sleep.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So what do I have to do to fuck a girl like that?



Rufie.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No.
> 
> I like them all.



yeah, she does not really take bad pictures.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

Prince said:


> yeah, she does not really take bad pictures.



Why isn't she on the cover of those women magazines?  Oh, that's right, she has muscles.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2007)

she has been on some: MySpace


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

Prince said:


> she has been on some: MySpace



I'm not a friend of that account, so I can't see it.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not a friend of that account, so I can't see it.



lol, sucks to be you.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

Prince said:


> lol, sucks to be you.


Hey, I'm not the one with MySpace friends. 

I'm surprised she ended in some mags.  But Oxygen (a woman power mag) makes sense.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 3, 2007)

Prince said:


> she has been on some: MySpace



yea, she added me!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> yea, she added me!


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not a friend of that account, so I can't see it.


I'm pretty sure she approves everyone who wants to be a friend...I requested over a year ago.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2007)

lnvanry said:


> I'm pretty sure she approves everyone who wants to be a friend...I requested over a year ago.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

I know it's all guys in here but i don't care.

I think if i was to pick any womans body to aspire to, it would be Jamie Eason. She really is gorgeous, and her face is so naturally beautiful, i can see quite clearly why men go nuts over her. 

Im not gay, but since this is a 'Jamie Eason appreciation thread' i just thought id throw my 2cents in


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I know it's all guys in here but i don't care.
> 
> I think if i was to pick any womans body to aspire to, it would be Jamie Eason. She really is gorgeous, and her face is so naturally beautiful, i can see quite clearly why men go nuts over her.
> 
> Im not gay, but since this is a 'Jamie Eason appreciation thread' i just thought id throw my 2cents in



There's nothing even remotely gay about appreciating how someone of the same sex looks.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's nothing even remotely gay about appreciating how someone of the same sex looks.



as long as your female!


jk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I know it's all guys in here but i don't care.
> 
> I think if i was to pick any womans body to aspire to, it would be Jamie Eason. She really is gorgeous, and her face is so naturally beautiful, i can see quite clearly why men go nuts over her.
> 
> Im not gay, but since this is a 'Jamie Eason appreciation thread' i just thought id throw my 2cents in



yup, I agree.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 5, 2007)

bump.

please dont die


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

.
.
.
.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 5, 2007)

yea


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2007)

a few more...


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 6, 2007)

Prince said:


> a few more...



wow the first one there is effing amazing.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2007)

lol, did you subscribe to this thread?


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 6, 2007)

Prince said:


> lol, did you subscribe to this thread?



brilliant.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2007)

the pic of that girl in the football gear is amazing...someone is a very lucky guy!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> the pic of that girl in the football gear is amazing...someone is a very lucky guy!



that girl?

it's Jamie Eason, as are all of the pics in this thread.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

What the hell happened to the clam shot?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2007)

huh?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

There was a shot of her lying down on a bed from behind and she was naked. You could see her clam.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 6, 2007)

she doesn't do a lot of nude photos...I think you might be confused with some one else


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

I must...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Dammit!  It was the thread in OC.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2007)

Prince said:


> that girl?
> 
> it's Jamie Eason, as are all of the pics in this thread.



I didn't mean "that girl" in a bad way. I just didn't know her name. I realize they are all the same person, but the football gear photo is my favorite. She looks stunning to say the least.


----------



## Mista (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There was a shot of her lying down on a bed from behind and she was naked. You could see her clam.



Was it this?



Prince said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2007)

wow that is over the top nice....alright on that note I am off to the gym!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yep, that's the one.



who is that though?  that is not jamie eason.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> who is that though?  that is not jamie eason.



I don't know, but she's got my vote.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2007)

please keep this thread on topic, Jamie Eason!

thanks


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2007)

nice


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2007)

Be sure to see her new gallery:

Jamie Eason - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery - Powered by PhotoPost


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats just great....she has her own section in the gallery.

<<applause>>


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 8, 2007)

Prince said:


> please keep this thread on topic, Jamie Eason!
> 
> thanks



So that isn't her beav? I am so dissapointed!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> So that isn't her beav? I am so dissapointed!




Well it aint her Eddie Haskell.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> So that isn't her beav? I am so dissapointed!



I think leaving that part of her to my imagination is better, however I am sure it is just as perfect as the rest of her.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 15, 2007)

Prince said:


>



No joke...if I have more thumbs they'd be up!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> No joke...if I have more thumbs they'd be up!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## FitnessRubber (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, I could definitely pin her against the ropes.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread has gone from "Interview with Jaime Eason" to "Worship Jaime Eason"....not that I am complaining....cause these photos are so hot.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2007)

*170* pics in her gallery now!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2007)

Prince said:


>



she is absolutely flawless


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 18, 2007)

Prince said:


> *170* pics in her gallery now!



you deserve a holiday on par with martin luther king jr day


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2007)

PreMier said:


> she is absolutely flawless



yup, she unbelievable.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 18, 2007)

That picture above is insane...talk about sinful thoughts..haha...She has been blessed.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 19, 2007)

...the things I would eat out of her asshole.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> ...the things I would eat out of her asshole.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 20, 2007)

Man, now give her a six figure plus income, and the I just want to be faithful and keep my man happy attitude and she would be a perfect wife.

failed to include the ability to keep that body after having two children.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Man, now give her a six figure plus income



she probably already has that.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 20, 2007)

Prince said:


> she probably already has that.




Ok let me clarify again...one that will not end when she ages a little and cannot rely on her body to make the $. I don't know what her education or career outside of fitness modeling is, but it would be nice if she were like an MD, lawyer, RPh, something with a decent income for when she can no longer bring in the bacon from fitness modeling.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## MeatZatk (Dec 21, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Ok let me clarify again...one that will not end when she ages a little and cannot rely on her body to make the $. I don't know what her education or career outside of fitness modeling is, but it would be nice if she were like an MD, lawyer, RPh, something with a decent income for when she can no longer bring in the bacon from fitness modeling.



well aren't we a little demanding?


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> whoever that does not think Jamie is hot must be gay.


 

Im gay and I definitely think she's hot 

The "not-so'fixed'and'airbrushed" pics are even better IMHO. Amazing body and a sweet face.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't think any male or female (gay or straight) would deny that she is gorgeous.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 22, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> well aren't we a little demanding?



Yeah I am for sure... I'm like half joking with the comments. In reality I would be poor and just making it if that meant having the perfect mate mentally and physically....but that isn't my ideal situation.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Mags (Dec 24, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2007)

*Jamie Says Merry Christmas!*


----------



## quark (Dec 25, 2007)

This woman is unbelievably hot. Physically she has it all in my book. Damn!


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 25, 2007)

Mags said:


> [
> Now that's what I'm talking about!



thou shalt not defile the jaimie eason thread.


----------



## jbsl (Dec 25, 2007)

this is a link to youtube where she talks about her implants and why she got them.  I think the video is a demo the doctor she went to shows to new patients.






YouTube Video


----------



## jbsl (Dec 25, 2007)

she has a very natural beauty and personality that is very atractive to me!  Plus she is a Texas girl, I mean *woman*!!

My sister did some modeling and the pics of her look way different.  She said tons of makeup and lighting and everything else.

Youtube has some other videos of Jamie.  

I read last year she was moving to Austin so maybe I'll see her around town.  

She seems like a really nice person and hope she has many more years of succes!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2007)

most fitness and figure chicks get implants, as she said in the video for most females that get that low in bodyfat they lose all natural breast tissue.


----------



## jbsl (Dec 25, 2007)

She found a very good surgeon to do the job!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 26, 2007)

fake or not her breast look nice to me! Once they soften they are just like perfect firm boobs...they are not rock hard...just a little too good to be true perky and firm....and I'm OK with things too good to be true.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## Rubes (Dec 26, 2007)

damn she is fine


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2007)

i think she is the hotest ever.  she is smokin' in every picture.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## quark (Dec 27, 2007)

I hear she really goes for guys in their mid fortys. Such as myself!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2007)

jchappj said:


> I hear she really goes for guys in their mid fortys. Such as myself!



I'm sure she does if they have $$$.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2007)

*Did I Post This One Yet?*


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2007)

Prince said:


>



 I showed tess this pic n said 
i like the outfit. she said "i do too but it'd look better on the floor next to my bed"


----------



## Rubes (Dec 27, 2007)

i need new undies


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 28, 2007)

I sent this article to my gf.  She got pissed at me.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 28, 2007)

Hahahaha smart move.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2007)

So perfect. 



Prince said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2007)

Prince said:


>



giddy up!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Prince if you end up putting together a screensaver slide show of all these photos can you send me a copy? haha


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2008)

*REPOST, I LOVE THIS PIC!*


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 2, 2008)

Prince said:


> *REPOST, I LOVE THIS PIC!*



I do too! Man is that nice! Its hard to believe girls like her are real.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## quark (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Prince have you ever met her?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Hey Prince have you ever met her?



no, and I could not imagine how I might act if i did!


----------



## quark (Jan 3, 2008)

Prince said:


> no, and I could not imagine how I might act if i did!



*LOL* Man don't I know it!


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 3, 2008)

Prince said:


> no, and I could not imagine how I might act if i did!



I imagine I would be much like sylvester the cat.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 6, 2008)

That photo above is sweet! I really think this girl is the cats meow.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2008)

MySpaceTV Videos: Jamie Eason tiger shoot by Jamie Eason


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2008)

I like that the photographer's last name is "Slutz".


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I like that the photographer's last name is "Slutz".



Stutz


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2008)

not sure if these were posted.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 14, 2008)

What are her stats? Height weight etc...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> What are her stats? Height weight etc...



don't know for sure, but I think she is around 5' 2" and about 110lbs.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## rmcfar (Jan 15, 2008)

can the title of the thread be changed to "Jamie Eason appreciation thread"..?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2008)

*I JUST POSTED 40 NEW PICS IN THE JAMIE EASON GALLERY!* 

Jamie Eason - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2008)

she is amazing.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2008)

even though she is clothed, i think that one is incredibly hot.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe I am fucked up tonight or my estrogen is out of whack, but I like the pic a couple postings up where she is in a dress more than the one directly above in the little bathing suit.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Maybe I am fucked up tonight or my estrogen is out of whack, but I like the pic a couple postings up where she is in a dress more than the one directly above in the little bathing suit.



It's like that for every girl with big fake gross tits.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

Prince said:


>



this is the best i've seen her look


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## NaturalMuscle (Jan 29, 2008)

This chick is smoking hot dayummm.......

Shes probaly wild in bed tooo lol

She would man handle me


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 29, 2008)

This is my favorite thread...haha...and it has nothing to do with BBing and me...go figure...a man and his penis.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2008)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2008)

im looking hard.. and is that a nipple or a shadow?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2008)

PreMier said:


> im looking hard.. and is that a nipple or a shadow?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2008)

speaking of jamie eason, my roommates girlfriend looks identical to jamie eason, minus the muscles.  same hair, same face shape, same eyes.. its ridiculous.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2008)

pics to prove it..


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 31, 2008)

ditto....we need pics


----------



## quark (Jan 31, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> ditto....we need pics



Thongs or bikinis preferred...


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

pm me for a pic, i dont think i'd want him posting pictures of a girlfriend of mine.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

^^^

yuck


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

WTF?  Are you nuts?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

Shes a dime, I just don't like that pic


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

A dime?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2008)

a 10

Fuck you are old.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

haha

her face just looks bad in the first to me.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

she is pure hotness in every picture.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ^^^
> 
> yuck


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 1, 2008)

As for the "yuk" photo I don't care for the bathing suit at all. But she still looks hot...not that I don't like seeing her in less, but my favorite pictures so far are when she is wearing more.


----------



## MeatZatk (Feb 2, 2008)

Prince said:


>



favorite so far.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2008)

she is ridiculous!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2008)

now thats nice..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

I think she's hot, but this pic has been airbrushed to death.



Prince said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2008)

This thread should be a stickie.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 10, 2008)

She is so lovely, what a genuinely warmhearted person


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 11, 2008)

P-funk said:


> she is ridiculous!



How's Ivonne feel about this?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Rubes (Feb 12, 2008)

oh my goodness


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 12, 2008)

she is freaking amazing i will let you know if she looks as good in person she will be at the fitness expo in march


----------



## Metallibanger (Feb 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>


What a lucky watermelon


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 13, 2008)

nice comment and i do have to agree first time in my life i have ever wanted to be a fruit let me refrase piece of fruit


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 14, 2008)

I saw her on E! True Hollywood Story yesterday


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 23, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I do too! Man is that nice! Its hard to believe girls like her are real.



shes actually ONE of a kind.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> shes actually ONE of a kind.



agreed.


----------



## MeatZatk (Feb 23, 2008)

Prince said:


>



I'd love to be in


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't tell me I'm the only one who wonders how she'd be in bed?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 24, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Don't tell me I'm the only one who wonders how she'd be in bed?



Oh I wonder....but for all I know what I vision might be so much better then what it really is. Just because she is small and in shape doesn't mean her goodies are too. I've met a few petite girls in shape with monster beavers....so the way I see it the not knowing part might be best....then again she could just rock and her stuff might be equally as amazing as she is...either way I wouldn't object to having the opportunity to find out for myself.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Just because she is small and in shape doesn't mean her goodies are too. I've met a few petite girls in shape with monster beavers...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 1, 2008)

my wife and i met jamie eason today at the arnold. she is definately not airbrushed and she is really nice.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> my wife and i met jamie eason today at the arnold. she is definately not airbrushed and she is really nice.



how tall is she?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> my wife and i met jamie eason today at the arnold. she is definately not airbrushed and she is really nice.



did you tell her about this thread?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2008)

P-funk said:


> did you tell her about this thread?



it's not like she doesn't know that every guy on this planet wants to rail her.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2008)

P-funk said:


> did you tell her about this thread?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 1, 2008)

no my wife did most of the talking. she is about 5'2. i did not tell her bout this thread at all. my wife was more excited to meet her than i was lol. any way i have to say out of every one i have ever met her and roland kickinger have to be the nicest. the worst person i have ever met was kevin levrone he was kinda a dick.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 1, 2008)

oh ya and prince i saw a guy that looked like a smaller version of you today. i was like holy shit then i was like nah that aint him lol.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2008)

I cannot remember if I posted this one here yet, but I wanted to bump the thread!


----------



## atmzsa (Mar 20, 2008)

so how many people here know each other outside the cyber world?


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 20, 2008)

i dont know any one on here outside of here.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

Prince said:


>



Repost!

One of my faves!

Does she get new ones done every year Prince?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Repost!
> 
> One of my faves!
> 
> Does she get new ones done every year Prince?



not sure, hope so!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 21, 2008)

yes please!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

Prince said:


>



she is THE hottest woman i've ever seen.
crazy, but when i started seeing photos of her is when i got serious about being healthy.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## brazeneye (Apr 3, 2008)

She's totally my fitness idol.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## nadirmg (Apr 15, 2008)

just kill me and put me out of my misery.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2008)

did she get bigger breasts?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2008)

no, that looks like a padded push-up bra in that pic.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 17, 2008)

i really like how her jaw adds accent to you already amazing facial features.  anyone else?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i really like how her jaw adds accent to you already amazing facial features.  anyone else?



there is not anything that I don't like about her.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 17, 2008)

Prince said:


> there is not anything that I don't like about her.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 23, 2008)

very impressive as always. prince how do you get all these pics of her? how ever you do it good job.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 24, 2008)

Obviously she is appealing to look at almost naked like most of these photoes, but. I really like this photo and one of the previous ones of her wearing a dress. Shows how amazing she really is when you see her in everyday type of clothes. She isn't just a hot body when she is almost naked, or naked.




Prince said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 25, 2008)

Prince said:


>




Man I would love to be her company at a beach...can anyone imagine HER in that on a public beach? Man people's heads would spin! And mothers would be covering their children's eyes.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2008)




----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2008)

THAT is hot.... yummy


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2008)

*I LOVE THIS PIC!!!*


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2008)




----------



## nicktrott (May 25, 2008)

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2008)

a Google search for Jamie Eason brings up her photo gallery on this board in position #4!!! 

Jamie Eason - Google Search


----------



## Mista (May 27, 2008)

It was on the second page when I checked


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2008)

damn, you're right, it was in number 4.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

well prince you will just have to beef up her gallery a little more to make it the number one site for her.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2008)

You need to post a large pic of that micro bikini from that other thread.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2008)

adding 10 brand new pics now...

EDIT: make that 13 new pics...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2008)

Good man.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2008)

HERE IS ONE OF THE NEW PICS:


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 18, 2008)

nice prince you are the man.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> nice prince you are the man.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2008)

Prince said:


>



Holy bejeezus!


----------



## heliboy (Jul 16, 2008)

wow wow wwee!
__________________


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 8, 2008)

FYI she is in the new MD....nice pics and interview.


----------



## r00kie (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 17, 2008)

man i get pulled into this thread every time there is a new post. she is freaking stunning.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW that picture above is so fucking hot! She really is blessed with a figure and a half. On top of that from her interviews I have read she seems to be super down to earth and not a stuck up girl. How many real down to earth girls have you all ever met that look real good? I can't think of many in my 28 years. And shoot Jaime isn't even real good looking...she is amazing.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2008)

I posted six new photos of Jamie in the gallery.


----------



## tomuchgear (Nov 10, 2008)

this thread is just to good to not be bumped.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 10, 2008)

PreMier said:


>



Oh no, the heels are getting flat!  I can't stand that!  I simple solution though is a good message everynight!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2008)

Halloween


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 17, 2008)

Is she married?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2008)

DiGiTaL said:


> Is she married?



no.


----------



## tomuchgear (Nov 18, 2008)

no she is dating the lead singer of rev theory though.


----------



## samadamsboyee (Dec 12, 2008)

Damn serious Sh** in this thread


----------



## WorkForIt (Dec 19, 2008)

She is So hot!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2009)

*New Pic!*


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 4, 2009)

She has such a cute face.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2009)

hot and sleazy


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2009)

REPOST:


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 6, 2009)

Well everytime i see that picture, makes me say,"DAMN"!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 6, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Well everytime i see that picture, makes me say,"DAMN"!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

That skin and ink picture is completely fake.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> That skin and ink picture is completely fake.



really? your quite the detective 

i just thought she looked hot with some tats


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Irons77 (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you train her Prince??

Or good freinds


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Do you train her Prince??
> 
> Or good freinds



neither, don't even know her.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2009)

you should start telling people you train her.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2009)

Man, she sure rocks the hell out of those bathing suits!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2009)

P-funk said:


> you should start telling people you train her.



i train her, not for working out though


----------



## tomuchgear (Jan 9, 2009)

always nice to see new pics of jamie


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> That skin and ink picture is completely fake.



yeah, but Jamie is using that as her Myspace.com avatar image.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## danzik17 (Jan 12, 2009)

Prince, you do understand how difficult and how much willpower it takes not to open this post at work when I see it had been updated, right?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

God, does she have some horrible looking breasteses.

It's too bad because outside of her tits, she's a 10.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> God, does she have some horrible looking breasteses.
> 
> It's too bad because outside of her tits, she's a 10.



they are implants -  because she did have breast cancer.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> God, does she have some horrible looking breasteses.



actually for implants they look pretty damn good IMO.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 13, 2009)

At least the woman didn't go with the super huge really fake lookin implants.
They're normal size,and do almost look natural.

That ass however, round and smooth just like a nectarine!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2009)

i like her boobies


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2009)

Brand New Pics!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 14, 2009)

It should be a felony to look that damn good


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea Smile (Jan 18, 2009)

Majo props


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2009)

Prince said:


> actually for implants they look pretty damn good IMO.



Does she have any nudies?

I disagree if you're basing this opinion on the pictures we've seen in this thread.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Vernon Brown (Feb 2, 2009)

Shes a hotty


----------



## big2be (Feb 2, 2009)

All i have to say is WOW


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2009)

fuck!


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 9, 2009)

PreMier said:


> fuck!



I heard that! 

I could stare at that shot all day!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 9, 2009)

wow the above photo is crazy sexy! She has a lucky boyfriend, but I don't get it since he is an odd looking guy.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is still alive and kicking prince.  I wont bother putting forward my opinion again as it is clear I am a minority.

Airbrushing has alot to answer for.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 13, 2009)

there really isnt much airbrushing on her. in real life she is just as freakin hot.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 19, 2009)

Why Jamie, It's always a pleasure!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2009)

Now that's a pic. worthy of hanging in my garage!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 25, 2009)

She is unbelievably sexy.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2009)

*one of my favs (almost nude!):*


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2009)

Jamie's new website is live, a boatload of pics: Jamie Eason Official Website - Photos


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jamesurpt (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe I can get Jamie to come to the Atlantic city Expo I will call here for you guys.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2009)

I just love this pic:


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2009)

*Jamie Eason - Iron Man Magazine - Ironman Hardbody*






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2009)

*Jamie Eason March 2008 Photoshoot*






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## danzik17 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, she is looking cut in that last pic.

Yes plz.


----------



## crazzycat (Aug 18, 2009)

oh, she looks much more pretty without these muscles


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2009)

I added a bunch of new pics in her gallery: Jamie Eason - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2009)

*Carrot Cake Protein Bars*

*Carrot Cake Protein Bars*

Jamie Eason shows us how to make her delicious and healthy Carrot Cake Protein Bars.
Jamie Eason Official WebsiteVideos


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

people like to say Jamie only looks good in "photoshopped" pics, so here is a untouched pic:


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2009)

flawless


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2009)

PreMier said:


> flawless



yup!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2009)

I just posted her latest beach photo shoot pics in the gallery.


----------



## aboutmuscle (Jan 3, 2010)

*Jamie Eason Bio*

You can find a biography, picture gallery and some videos of her at Jamie Eason - Personal Biography and Picture Gallery


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 3, 2010)

Robert D. said:


> people like to say Jamie only looks good in "photoshopped" pics, so here is a untouched pic:



But where's the pic of her wearing that lace number!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2010)

YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 5, 2010)

jamie eason looks like hgh lolz


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 5, 2010)

k.wheres the first aid kit? virtually


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 5, 2010)

other then that tho eason looks great.


----------



## cheappinz (Apr 6, 2010)

I love sexy pics


----------



## cheappinz (May 9, 2010)

beautiful...luv the strappy thongs


----------



## Road Warrior (May 14, 2010)

She is gorgous


----------



## benderdiablo (May 23, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## MsGuns (Jun 11, 2010)

*One of these days Ima workout w/ her since we both live in Houston...she is a cool chic.*


----------



## Anna_lev (Aug 3, 2010)

She is nice!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2010)

*Jamie Eason on Her Bouts with Breast Cancer*

At the 2010 Texas State Bodybuilding Championships/Houston Pro Figure and Bikini, Jamie Eason talks about her two bouts with breast cancer at the age of 22 and again at 28. She says cancer was the reason she retired from being a NFL cheerleader and also was the reason she got into the fitness industry. Houston Pro figure winner Courtney West donated all of her winnings from the 2010 NPC Houston Pro to the breast cancer research foundation.

Jamie Eason on Her Bouts with Breast Cancer and Courtney West Donates Her Winnings to Research


----------



## Trained to Kill (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah she's def hot!


----------



## Anna_lev (Dec 20, 2010)

She is the first woman bodybuilder who is beautiful!


----------



## healthservices24 (Jan 24, 2011)

sexy.......damm....


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Anna_lev (Feb 3, 2011)

She really looks very good if it is not Photoshop


----------



## DorothyHick (Mar 9, 2011)

What a perfect body


----------



## 999 (Mar 30, 2011)

Anna_lev said:


> She really looks very good if it is not Photoshop


 
Nope. Jaime is really that smokin!


----------



## dworld (May 4, 2011)

hot indeed....


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Nice stuff here with Eason.


----------



## leestacy38 (Jun 23, 2011)

i love the muscles


----------



## GrappleStrong (Jun 26, 2011)

shes my number 1 for sure


----------



## petermal (Jul 6, 2011)

she should marry me... just sayin


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> God sure did take his time making that ass...jesus...
> 
> *Falls over*



She is insanely Hott bro. No question there.


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 7, 2011)

She's hot as hell, I recently made her this weeks wallpaper background


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## davethewave (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the photo because she is so fit and beautiful


----------



## Gor22don33 (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah, she is in this month's Planet Muscle.


----------



## nashj99 (Oct 25, 2011)

waooo, I like it. She is amazing.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^^





Yes, the following message brought to you by *The Speeling Notsy!*

Whoever put the video together misspelled _consistent_. Notice the erroneous _a_ below.






 






We now return to Jamie Eason's hotness, already in progress...


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 12, 2011)

I just now searched to see how tall she is...not that attractive to me anymore.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^^ What's wrong with 5'2"?

I've dated from 4'11" to 5'7".


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 12, 2011)

I find it interesting she says "women love fruits". Is she implying women like fruit more than men? By giving a woman fruit, will it make her happy?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

Bumping the hotness to the new page! 



Curt James said:


> (snip)


----------



## 2B1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jamie Eason is the hottest woman on the planet. 



...that is all.


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 13, 2011)

She is .... Hot!


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ What's wrong with 5'2"?
> 
> I've dated from 4'11" to 5'7".



I knew I was gonna get it for that comment  just a personal thing though, no hate.  I guess my wife being 5'10"  spoils it for the rest...


----------



## fatburners (Nov 29, 2011)

She is so hot i would love to marry her


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> I knew I was gonna get it for that comment  just a personal thing though, *no hate.  I guess my wife being 5'10"  spoils it for the rest...*



Ah, that definitely explains it.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2011)

*Jamie Eason's Competitive Record*

2006  Junior Nationals - NPC, Figure A, 7th


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2011)

Jamie Eason poses with powerlifter Ingrid Marcum


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

So hot!woo hoo


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Airbrush does wonders...Yes even for her.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2012)

^^^^ i KEEL you! 

Back to Jamie...


----------



## desmorris (Oct 15, 2012)

Sheis ohoooooooooooo cool and Perfect... Nice smile ... I am on ground


----------



## the_predator (Dec 20, 2012)

If only she could turn around for us in that ^ last picture! That would make for a ton of LHJO!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 1, 2013)

I think she has a great body and from what I hear she is even better in person! She is currently preggo right now but still looks good even with the pregnancy. She is really a true testament to fitness. I just wish she would share more diet secrets with her fans that would really be nice.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2013)

She is a doll in person, one of the sweetest persons I have ever met. We ran into her at last years Mr O expo, she was actually leaving and we were just walking in. She talked to us for around 15 minutes, and acted like we had known each other for years. Oh and she is just as gorgeous in person, she is tiny, smaller and more petite than I expected. But for those that don't think her pics r real I can't testify she is just as hot in person. Actually more so because of her personality.


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 24, 2013)

The lady is simply beautiful to me!!!


----------



## Shivalismith (Aug 16, 2013)

bold and beautiful


----------



## kweichangcaine (Nov 30, 2013)

*Jamie is PREGNANT*

She will always be beautiful.
*Oh, she is pregnant.*
I will still be turned on by her pregnant pics once they start hitting.

Somehow I am very jealous of the bastard that did it.
Was it you Prince?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2013)

I had the pleasure of meeting her and talking  for about 15 minutes, love her! It was the 2012 Mr. O at the expo, she was walking out the front door and we were walking in. 

I agree, her then finance was there and he was a douche.


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## kweichangcaine (Nov 30, 2013)

*I'll adopt her baby*



Prince said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting her and talking  for about 15 minutes, love her! It was the 2012 Mr. O at the expo, she was walking out the front door and we were walking in.
> 
> I agree, her then finance was there and he was a douche.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the story Prince. Was the guy very buff?
Shit, how could you be married to Jamie?  You'd spend every waking moment fighting off jackals.  *No,* and don't give me the the, *"well, if you're a real secure man and she loves you, you shouldn't have to worry?.GET THE FUCK OUT!* 
Friend, dude, whomever you are, that married Jamie, you better be on guard, cuz even pregnant with twins, I'd be all over her?given the opportunity.  Jamie, if he becomes a douchebag, please PM me, I will marry you.  You won't have to do anything if you don't want.  I'll even wipe you!  Just stay in bed all day (and get in a workout occasionally.)
Question is: Why do these beautiful women marry douchebags?  WTF is with that??
Oh, DUH, he's loaded.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2013)

He was nothing, maybe he does cardio? 



www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## kweichangcaine (Nov 30, 2013)

Prince said:


> He was nothing, maybe he does cardio?
> 
> 
> 
> www.IronMagLabs.com



Yep, called it.  He's loaded.


----------



## slimhot (Mar 13, 2014)

What does this all...Interview with Jamie Eason

Sex Medicine


----------



## slimhot (Mar 13, 2014)

if he becomes a douchebag.What does this all

Sex Medicine


----------



## AliceN (Apr 21, 2014)

how old is she?


----------

